# New 2017 6 speed owner



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome, glad you are enjoying your Cruze!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BobJacobson said:


> Hey all. Thought Id find a forum for this car
> 
> I got a new job about 5 months ago that has me driving about 2500 miles a month and the 32mpg I was getting out of my old 200k mile HHR was hurting the wallet.
> 
> ...


You did very well to find a rare manual Diesel... I'm really enjoying my 2018. I had to do a pretty wide search to find a manual. Welcome to the forum, you'll find this a great place to learn about the car, and get answers when you have questions.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Honestly I didnt realize that it was pretty rare. I stumbled upon it while looking at a 14 on their lot.

It wasnt till I got home and searched that I realized id come across something that was hard to find.

Especially a used 17 already. Its in service date was May 2017, so its not even a year old.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


You should introduce yourself and your Cruze  here.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome I'm in the process of getting a 2018, the first dealer had miss marked the car to 20,750, I had tried to get the sales person to take a deposit ,yet he was to busy to call me back on a Saturday ...They sold the car to some one else and told me they miss price the car and won't honor that price I was quoted !! (shottenkirk chevrolet) So I've been trying to find a manual with leather (yes very rare car indeed and VERY , VERY !!!!! hard to find !! I mean in a 500 mile look up from 66219 , I was only able to find like 3 and the others we much farther away !!! So playing the numbers game with the Stealerships ... I really loath them all together ....why dear god must this process be such a flipping game .... I know I opened Pandora's box on this one .....


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! We're gonna need some pictures when you get the chance.....


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome glad you found the car to suit your needs! I'm on my 4th. Just like the car.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

GotDiesel? said:


> Welcome I'm in the process of getting a 2018, the first dealer had miss marked the car to 20,750, I had tried to get the sales person to take a deposit ,yet he was to busy to call me back on a Saturday ...They sold the car to some one else and told me they miss price the car and won't honor that price I was quoted !! (shottenkirk chevrolet) So I've been trying to find a manual with leather (yes very rare car indeed and VERY , VERY !!!!! hard to find !! I mean in a 500 mile look up from 66219 , I was only able to find like 3 and the others we much farther away !!! So playing the numbers game with the Stealerships ... I really loath them all together ....why dear god must this process be such a flipping game .... I know I opened Pandora's box on this one .....


Its frustrating.

I worked sales for a year at a chrysler store about 15 years ago. Taught me a few life lessons and enough to know I never wanted to do it again.

All the 14s I looked at were on major manufacturer lots 1 chrysler 1 ford 2 chevy. 

One car had about 2.5k in damage (cracked front bumper ac condenser rad and active grille flaps) I pointed it out to the sales guy and the manager and they told me it was fine and I didnt know what I was talking about. As Im watching coolant drip from the bottom of the rad.

One wouldnt start, the sales guy shuts the hood says "well thats no big deal lets go inside and talk numbers" WTF!

one was priced about 3k above market (and the sales manager was angry when I told him this).

The last 14 I looked at was fine but right next to it in the lot was the 17 I bought. Dealer I bought it from was ok but it still took 5 days of negotiating to get the right price. 

Point being the dealership model is a pain in the ass.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase and thanks for joining the forum!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

GotDiesel? said:


> Welcome I'm in the process of getting a 2018, the first dealer had miss marked the car to 20,750, I had tried to get the sales person to take a deposit ,yet he was to busy to call me back on a Saturday ...They sold the car to some one else and told me they miss price the car and won't honor that price I was quoted !! (shottenkirk chevrolet) So I've been trying to find a manual with leather (yes very rare car indeed and VERY , VERY !!!!! hard to find !! I mean in a 500 mile look up from 66219 , I was only able to find like 3 and the others we much farther away !!! So playing the numbers game with the Stealerships ... I really loath them all together ....why dear god must this process be such a flipping game .... I know I opened Pandora's box on this one .....


Get in touch with Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg, ID.. yes, it is a long way from you, but if they get a car.. you fly one way to Spokane, WA and they will pick you up, and you drive the new car home. They have only one diesel in inventory now, but I'm sure they will try to help you, they are no hassle and keep the prices at a minimum, and up front. Easiest dealership I've ever dealt with, and there have been many. 

They only have one in stock right now, it's an auto.. not leather.. it's price was nearly identical to my manual with leather.. so you can at least get a price on that car to give you an idea of how they operate. Expect this to be priced about 22K or less. 

Here is that one car, they got this one in stock at the end of October.. so if you are willing to compromise for an auto and forgo leather.. it would be a good deal I'm sure. The auto I have is still a nice car, and it does have a lower final drive ratio on the highway.. It's not all bad. 

Dave Smith Motors | 2018 Chevrolet Cruze 79842X


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'll just leave this here.

Waiting 8 weeks to get almost exactly what I wanted was worth it. I am selective. It sounds like you might be too.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...rder-cruze-experience-feedback-questions.html


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Ohh I am , it's been a real challange for me just to find the car with a Manual and black leather iterior ,less then hand full in a 500 mile area from 66212 search .... So I may have to settle for a black or white one ... My current VW is black and I do like black , its a real P.I.T.A to keep clean !!!!! and I wash my car 2 to 3 times a week....car wash membership ....so I made a few calls today and to see what deal I can lock in for this month. Wish me luck ! 
Also I want to thank Andrei for all his help and going to bat for me ...can't wait to get my car and put Amzoil in it ..ask him about the Cruze TDI that went over 68,000 miles yes !!! 68,000 on the same oil in a Cruze diesel with onlying changing the oil filter and send off oil to be analyzed.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Congratulations on your new CTD.
For anyone out there I bought a 2018 hatch diesel with auto trans from Banks Chevrolet in Concord NH. I test drove a 6 speed stick there but went for the automatic. I don’t know if the stick is still there , but I will say they were great to do business with .


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

I've put about 4000 km on mine already still enjoying it.

Only issues I have.... the headlights are absolute garbage. Like really bad. I'm going to have to commit the faux pas and get an HID kit.

Also a rattle or buzzing noise coming from the centre speaker area at 1800 rpm. Im going to bother the dealer about it next oil change.

I've averaged 57mpg since I bought it without any real effort the fuel economy is real. Kind of excited for the summer to see what it can do.


----------

